# Backup camera, backup light wire access



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

abaspal said:


> Hello, my backup light is dead, and I need to replace it. The thing is that I think that I will need to remove the rear fender completely, is there any way to access the wires of this light without removing all this stuff? Maybe removing the back side panel, where the right rear light (brakes and turning) is located. Thanks



The pictures are long gone, but the text explains how the tail lights come out. Two screws and a towel will pop them out. I am trying to locate a better tutorial, but am not having any luck at the moment.

*Technostalgia Install, or how to tear apart your trunk (Picture HEAVY!!!)*


EDIT: Found it. Funny I wrote it too.

[h=1]HOW-TO: Install Reverse Light Lamps[/h]


----------



## abaspal (Oct 12, 2018)

Is this cruze model, thanks


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

abaspal said:


> Is this cruze model, thanks


Is that your Car?


----------



## abaspal (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes sir


----------



## abaspal (Oct 12, 2018)

I've already checked that tutorial, but that's not my cruze. My backup lamp is placed on the rear bumper, like the rear fog lamp


----------



## abaspal (Oct 12, 2018)

If I'm not wrong, the bumper must be the same. I should find 3 bolts on each wheel, but I don't find necessary to remove the rear pilots. Is it necessary?


----------

